# Looking for the Portolet registered in guernsey



## hughesy

Hi there
I've tried to find this vessel on this site but no luck wonder if anybody aboard of here knows of her or was in her.

Also looking for the Kytondyke (think that how its spelt) she was registered outta Hull I believe

All the best for Hogmaney

hughesy


----------



## Anderskane

Hello hughesy, I think you have a typo, and assume your after the "Portelet", of Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.

There were 2 or 3 Portelets over the years, was yours a steamer of the 20's or 30's, or the last one of late 70's ?

I've posted a photo of the Belgrave, a sistership of the last one if that helps you.

regards Kenny.


----------



## hughesy

Hi Kenny
Thanks was the one in the 70s joined her in Goole to Potasaid, with cargo of coal
All the best for hogmaney
Hughesy


----------



## hughesy

Should read Portasaid


----------



## Anderskane

Hi Hughsey, thers a photo of your Portelet on Photoship site, just click on this ;

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ships P/index6.html

and the page will come on, then scroll down to the Portelet.

Regards Kenny.


----------



## robandbarbara

Happy New Year Hughesy !
I wonder if the other ship you are researching was the KIRTONDYKE, 959/1957
owned by the Klondyke Sg. Co. of Hull in 1964 and thereafter.
They also owned the:-
FRAMPTONDYKE, SOMERSBYDYKE, FENDYKE, WESTNDYKE around that time and also a couple of others built in 1974. Maybe one of these was the KYTONDYKE.
I actually recorded a BOSTONDYKE in Portsmouth in about 1961 but I am not certain she was owned by Klondyke, but I think it is quite probable.
Rob

.
Rob.


----------



## jim egan

*Bostondyke*



robandbarbara said:


> Happy New Year Hughesy !
> I wonder if the other ship you are researching was the KIRTONDYKE, 959/1957
> owned by the Klondyke Sg. Co. of Hull in 1964 and thereafter.
> They also owned the:-
> FRAMPTONDYKE, SOMERSBYDYKE, FENDYKE, WESTNDYKE around that time and also a couple of others built in 1974. Maybe one of these was the KYTONDYKE.
> I actually recorded a BOSTONDYKE in Portsmouth in about 1961 but I am not certain she was owned by Klondyke, but I think it is quite probable.
> Rob
> 
> They did have a Bostondyke, old 4 hatch job bridge midships. Passed her once when comming from Helsinki,she was inbound. Remember mate telling go tell 2nd Eng heres the other half of the fleet comming. Early 60s sometime. They were ok at that time for on deck anyway,plenty o/time. Food was good so not much to complain about,plenty time in ports like Hull/Boston. Regards J.Egan


----------



## gmx

Portelet discharging grain in Belfast early 1970's.


----------



## gmx

Kirtonduke arriving Derry 1960/70


----------



## Ian Hamilton 3

*Portelet*

Is this perhaps the correct one ? Thanks


----------



## Harry Grainger

Post 10 - 
I'm sure others will correct me but is that Denholms Diamond D on the funnel ?


----------



## inandaship

Not unlike Denholms, Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.


----------

